# Case Mod - What Do You Think?



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,

I've had an idea for a case mod, here it is...






Old PC I know, but it's the case I'm using at the moment...

I want to drill through the rivets int he bottom cage, the one that hold the floppy and the HDD. Would I be able to remove it and how? Also, if I did, would the top cage be Ok, it isn't resting on it is it?

I then plan on buying a convertor to mount my HDD in the top spare CD bay and have a 120mm fan on the front of the case in the gap you can see...

What do you think?

One more thing, I've getting cable sleeving for the PC (see pics in sig) and they only have red, think they'll look Ok?

Thanks!


----------



## wafflez (Jul 16, 2007)

ok, from what i can understand, you just want to put a 120mm fan in the bottom front of your case, no? It should be fine if you shift one or both of those two 'walls' on the bottom to accommodate a 120mm fan..I wouldn't want to just remove them out of fear of the upper segment being too heavy(or maybe i'm underestimating the strength of the metal cage holding your cd bays)..erm, so yea, go ahead and do it.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought about doing the same thing on my case, the front fan blows onto my hdd making it all dusty . But my hdd bays screw out...did you say you can by a adapter to put one into a 5.25" drive bay? were?


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to add one, but I want to get rid of the bottom cage that would have the HDD in, and stick the HDD in the top cage... get what I mean, there'd be loads more room!

Also, what about the red cable sleeves, think they'd look Ok with my case?


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

ThatGuy16, you got any pics of your bays out? Rekon it'd work on my case?

Yeah, you can get them 
http://www.microdirect.co.uk/(2919)Hard-Drive-Bay-Converter3-to-5-come-2x-metal.aspx


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jul 16, 2007)

Heres a pic of mine...





Cool, maybe i can find those on a us site

Edit: thats without the cage, the hard drive cage is in there now right infront of the fan


----------



## RoBBy (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually i have the same case, but i have not problems with the cooling.


----------



## SubDude199 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just disassembled a crappy dell case with just a drill, poping about 45 rivits, and I was really suprised how it kept fairly strong until the very last rivit poped on each wall.. current I am just using the back end and back wall and it was still very stiff with just those two pieces:
(the expansion slot devices help keep it rigid, but it was solid before installing those)




















(to comment on the oil please use this thread http://www.computerforum.com/90103-fish-tank-full-veggie-oil-computer.html, This is just to explain about the case, dont thread jack..lol)


----------



## Bl00dFox (Jul 16, 2007)

What do I think? I think its crazy and you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## SubDude199 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have to much time on my hands, not him.. hes looking for more cooling.. I dont need anymore cooling..I was out of work for 3 weeks healing up from surgery, you would dunk you pc in oil to with 3 weeks, and overclocked and overheating computer, and nothing to do..


----------



## taylormsj (Jul 16, 2007)

The answer to your question kornowski is yes. I recently took apart an old case - there will be 8 rivets you need to drill through so you can remove the HDD cage and the 5 inch bays seem to be riveted to the case so should still be very sturdy, go for it and show us pics when done

EDIT - there isnt 8 theres 12 rivets sorry - and also the cable sleeves wil look nice but i hear they are very hard to install


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

> Actually i have the same case, but i have not problems with the cooling



I don't have problems with cooling either, I just thought it'd look cool.



> What do I think? I think its crazy and you have too much time on your hands.



Thanks for the input, it was really helpfull...
Why is it crazy?



> The answer to your question kornowski is yes. I recently took apart an old case - there will be 8 rivets you need to drill through so you can remove the HDD cage and the 5 inch bays seem to be riveted to the case so should still be very sturdy, go for it and show us pics when done
> 
> EDIT - there isnt 8 theres 12 rivets sorry - and also the cable sleeves wil look nice but i hear they are very hard to install



What size drill bits for the rivets did you use?
Also, looking at the picture you think the top cage would be strong enough for a DVD Drive and a HDD in there?

Do you have any pictures of the case?


----------



## taylormsj (Jul 16, 2007)

The case i did is long gone - i think i use like a 4 mm drill bit
Any drill bit that is bigger than the rivet hole will do. And yes i think the 5 inch drive bays wil be strong enough


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm, Ok, thanks.

If I get the time, I'll give it a go... Just need to persuade my parents to let me make a mess in the garage, no doubt they'll go mad for "allways messing with that computer, it's like a bloody hovercraft, the thing will take off... Now you're going to cut it up!?" lol 

Also, I rekon it'd look good if I sprayed it black, would it increase heat?


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jul 16, 2007)

danny we did this in physics if you weren't to busy with you GF you might actually of heard it  o/j

black absorbs heat more but also realises it faster once the heats source has gone


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

lol, I know that Black absorbs heat, But do you think that the overall temps of the computer would rise, or would it help?

Chris, do you think the top cage will be able to support itself?


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jul 16, 2007)

i dont know i suppose i would have to see it properly ( you know like in person )


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, it has eight rivets in total holding it to the case, three down either side and two on the top holding it to the case, as seen in the picture below:




Anywho... Do you think it'd help, I mean, I can get the HDD into the CD Bay, but then there wouldn't really be anywhere for the un-used wires to go, but I could add a 120mm fan on the front.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jul 16, 2007)

danny not being funny but your pc is colder than my fridge already 
i think you just enjoy playing with drill n tools n  *stuff* (nearly swore then )

 good luck tho


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

> danny not being funny but your pc is colder than my fridge already
> i think you just enjoy playing with drill n tools n *stuff* (nearly swore then )



lol, Well, it's going to get cooler 

Yeah, it all helps doesn't it, of course, how much fun did we have modding Ben's case 



> good luck tho



Ha! You'll need it too, you're helping me!


----------



## TEKKA (Jul 16, 2007)

I think you should go for it........... I wouldn't mind giving it ago myself.


----------



## taylormsj (Jul 16, 2007)

A HDD doesnt weigh that much anyway - do it it doesnt take long either its just taking the harware out is the annoyance. TBH tho a 120mm fan at the front will probably not show you any decrease in tempeatures at all i would have thought. As there is much air it can push if its connected to a wall.

Do it and show us pics 

BTW did you get that fan vent?


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, I ordered that fan duct, thanks  I also ordered some cable sleeving 

There's is a gap for the 120mm fan already... Also, there is a vent, a small one, but other people that have the case say they have put a 120mm fan there.

My only two concerns are that, in doing this I will not be able to add another HDD as I won't have any space left to put it, and also, when I take it out there will be nospace for me to tuck un-used cables.

Just had a thought, if I kept the cage, I could screw it in again at a later date, right?


----------



## taylormsj (Jul 16, 2007)

yEH


----------



## bluedishwasher (Jul 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 16, 2007)

For me to remove all of the rivets in the cage, I'd have to take the front pannel off, and to do that, I'd have to take both side pannels off, however, I cannot get the one behind the motherboard off... It has screws in the back (exactly like the other side) and it's meant to slide off, but it won't budge, I don't know why.

After looking in the case, I've relised that I'd have no-where to put cables that I'm not using.

I'll see how it looks once I've sleeved the cables...



> looking good



I haven't done anything yet


----------



## ducis (Jul 16, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had an idea for a case mod, here it is...
> 
> ...


could I have the 3.5 inch bay thing when your done with it I would be perfect for a mod I'm doing on a antec 900


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 17, 2007)

> could I have the 3.5 inch bay thing when your done with it I would be perfect for a mod I'm doing on a antec 900



Sorry, if I decide to go ahead and do the mod, I'll be keeping it to put back in if I ever needed / wanted to.

Also, You've got an Antec 900, leave it alone, it's great! OR, trade cases  I'd be more than happy to do that!


----------



## GearBox (Jul 19, 2007)

........Wow, that certainly is a unique case, Looks awesome dude!!!!


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 20, 2007)

GearBox said:


> ........Wow, that certainly is a unique case, Looks awesome dude!!!!



Um...

...




...


He hasn't done anything to it yet.


----------



## nexolus (Jul 20, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> danny we did this in physics if you weren't to busy with you GF you might actually of heard it  o/j
> 
> black absorbs heat more but also realises it faster once the heats source has gone



black doesn't absorb heat more, it absorbs LIGHT more. if i light a match to a black wall it doesn't absorb more heat than a white wall. if i wear a black shirt in the sun it'll heat up faster than a white shirt.


----------

